# Samsung PN51F5500AF Not Syncing



## go470sailing (Sep 16, 2013)

We have 3 Samsung PN51F5500AF's hooked up to Tivo Mini's on one job site and 2 PN51F5500AF hooked up to Tivo Mini's on a completely different job site. They are hooked up as simple as possible...HDMI out of TIVO Mini into HDMI 1 on tv. Sound is through the tv speakers, we are using the Tivo Mini remote to control the unit.

It seems that the units are not correctly syncing on the HDMI signal. We have an HDMI tester that allows us to capture and insert our own HDCP and EDID between devices, and it cannot work. We believe it to be failing to handshake with the tv. We have tried different cables, and the only resolution has been to go component. 

I hope that Tivo checks into this and comes up with a software fix FAST as samsung tv's are very popular.


----------



## mabittin (Feb 12, 2003)

I also have samsung (dont know model off the top of my head) and I'm having same issue...


----------



## LJP (Aug 6, 2010)

My new Samsung Smart TV also cannot reliably maintain the handshake with the Tivo Mini. Firmware is current on TV and Tivo...hate to go to A-V components but may have no choice...calls to Samsung are not helping to date.


----------



## go470sailing (Sep 16, 2013)

I got the same run around from their tech support. Please update this ticket with the model of your tv so we can help them figure out where the issue resides. Here's the solution for now...

Install Component Cables as well as HDMI. In our market there are selected channels that require the HDCP (it puts a message on the screen). 

What I find amazing is if you unplug the HDMI cable, it doesn't re-handshake. The only way to fix the issue is to power cycle the unit, then who knows how long it will be until it fails again


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We are looking into this issue, and we could use your help getting more details.

If you are experiencing this problem, please connect the Mini and the TV via HDMI, go to LIVE TV, and enter 777-CLEAR, and then 911-CLEAR, and then "Connect to the TiVo Service" TWICE. (You can restore the Component Cables before you connect to the TiVo Service, but I need it to be HDMI-only when you are in Live TV and entering the codes.)

Then, please email me ([email protected]) with the model number of your TV, the TiVo Service Number of your Mini, and the date/time you entered the codes above. (If you happen to live in Silicon Valley and would be open to a TiVo engineer visiting your house/TV, please let me know that too.)

Thanks!
--Margret


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We are still hoping someone can do the steps I outlined above to send us logs so we can look into this issue.

Please use the email subject: "Samsung TV issue".

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Not having an issue with my 2012 model smart TV, Samsung UN32EH5300. I power the TV off using the Tivo Mini's remote. When I come back to the TV, I hit the same tv power button and it shows me Tivo Central.
- 4 day old Mini user


----------



## DyeHard (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm having the HDMI handshake issue with the Tivo Mini. I just went through the process detailed by Margret and sent the feedback to her.

I have 2 Mini's that each fail to handshake 70% of the time I turn on my new Samsung UN40F6300AF. I've tried changing the cables, using different HDMI ports and nothing works. I have connected my old Tivo Series 3, new Roamio Pro and even my Sony Playstation to the Samsung TV and power cycled the TV 100 times. While the Mini failed 70% of the time the other 3 HDMI devices worked 100% of the time with the same TV and HDMI cable.

I'm more than happy to work with anyone at Tivo to provide additional information or perform more tests.


----------



## LJP (Aug 6, 2010)

Regarding the Samsung Smart TV not Syncing with Tivo Mini.

TV model is Samsung LED Series 6 "6350".
Note: this workaround seems to be working in the mean time:
When you want to wake-up the TV and have HDMI connection active:
Push Live TV button, pause 10 seconds then,
Push Tivo button then,
Push Green TV button

L


----------



## LJP (Aug 6, 2010)

UPDATE, there is a new TIVO message displayed on my Samsung TV this afternoon regarding the issue outlined in this thread.

Tivo message says, TV is not authorized for the HDCP/HDMI connection remove the HDMI cable from BOTH the TV and the Tivo Mini.

Then it directs the user to use the component cables included with the mini....I guess this means they are working on a solution but since the Mini does not ship with component cables, this can be problematic. It also required a re-boot of the Mini to clear the error message.


----------



## kjdayley (Sep 14, 2013)

Havin the same issue with older Samsung DLP.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with a brand new Samsung 6300 and the Mini. I'd be happy to send somebody logs is someone will tell me how to go about it.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are still hoping someone can do the steps I outlined above to send us logs so we can look into this issue.
> 
> Please use the email subject: "Samsung TV issue".
> 
> ...


Margret,

I am actually having a similar HDMI handshake problem between a Mini and a Panasonic 42" plasma TV... but the problem is intermittent and has not occurred in some time. When the problem does occur I will turn on the TV (Mini is always on) and the screen is black. Disconnecting and re-connecting HDMI cable on the Mini causes the HDMI connection to re-establish.

Do you still want the diagnostic data?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

grey ghost said:


> I'm having the same problem with a brand new Samsung 6300 and the Mini. I'd be happy to send somebody logs is someone will tell me how to go about it.


Look at Margret's post above, she provided specific steps to use to send them diagnostic data, as well as emailing her after the diagnostic data is sent.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We believe we have a fix for this issue in our Beta software, due to be released later this month. If you'd like to verify the fix works for your setup, please:

1. Sign up at http://fieldtrials.tivo.com

2. Email me with the subject: "TiVo Mini TV Sync issue" and let me know you have signed up for the Beta program.

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## go470sailing (Sep 16, 2013)

Look Forward to testing it. I have just signed up and emailed Margaret


----------



## ehsfriend (Jan 22, 2005)

Having the same issue w/ my Mini hooked up to a brand new 55 inch LCD. The prior Premiere had no HDCP issues at all. 

Will sign up for field trial and email


----------



## trlyka (May 21, 2003)

Same here with the HDMI issue. 

The Samsung model I use with the mini is LT-P326W. It's about 10 years old. I have the XL 4 on my living room Samsung which is currently a 50" DLP (HL-P5085W/HL-P5685W). 

I will be sending my info to Margaret.....


----------



## go470sailing (Sep 16, 2013)

I spoke to the rep, he said Tuesday the release would be avalible to fix this issue. He commented that it was a timing issue with one Panasonic model, and all Samsung TV's. Let's hope this fixes the issues. I know our customers are very unhappy with this issue right now.


----------



## trlyka (May 21, 2003)

I had a Rocketfish 4 port HDMI hub that I wasn't using and that did the trick. So it's definitely a Samsung HDMI handshake issue. So far, TiVo mini is ready to go no matter how long the TV is turned off. Hopefully the update will fix it, but if not, the HDMI hub is a good bandaid in the meantime.


----------



## trlyka (May 21, 2003)

So far since yesterday morning I am not having the HDMI issue. When I go to the TiVo input, I see TiVo central. Yay! :up:


----------



## trlyka (May 21, 2003)

trlyka said:


> So far since yesterday morning I am not having the HDMI issue. When I go to the TiVo input, I see TiVo central. Yay! :up:


Unfortunately it looks like I have to take back what I said. It's still not working. I guess a software upgrade only last about 24 hours. It's doing the same thing it was doing before. I had to reboot the TiVo mini and it tried to start up a few times on its own. I think it took about three tries before it actually started working. It looks like I'll have to hook up my HDMI switch again.

Bummer :down:


----------



## go470sailing (Sep 16, 2013)

HDMI Issue solved for me on all tv's too


----------



## trlyka (May 21, 2003)

go470sailing said:


> HDMI Issue solved for me on all tv's too


I thought my mini HDMI issue was solved too. After a day though, it started again and I had to reboot the mini to get HDMI. I added my 4 port HDMI switch back into the mix because I was tired of it not working. Was anything changed (software update) between last Tuesday and this?


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Is this still an ongoing issue? Added a new mini a couple of weeks ago to a new LG tv. Worked fine at first, but in last week I've had to reboot the mini in order to get a signal. 

Seems to work fine after a reboot. The location is where kids primarily play video games, so they switch the TV from the Mini HDMI input to the PS3 HDMI frequently.


----------

